# Fuel Water Separator R&R



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

I searched the threads and could not find a sticky or other post about how to remove and replace the fuel water separator housing assembly. I didn't see any videos on YouTube for this either. It looks pretty straight forward with 3 connections: The main slip on bracket, the electrical connection and the two fuel ports, presumably in and out. Any recommendations on what to remove/connect first? What order should I disconnect/connect to make the job hassle free?
Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

just curious, why do you need to remove it? thanks


----------

